# تعلم طريقة فورمات الكمبيوتر



## احلى ديانة (24 يناير 2008)

في هذا الموضوع شرح الفورمات 


خلكم مركزين شوي وفتحوا عيونكم جذي  

يلا نبدأ 

==========================

المقادير : 

1 : قرص بدء التشغيل 

ملاحظة اذا كان سيدي الويندوز Bootable مايحتاج قرص بدء التشغيل على طول تنتقلون للصورة الخامسة 

طريقة معرفة اذا كان السيدي Bootable ولا لا تدخل السيدي وعيد الكمبيوتر عقب بتشوف فوق مكتوب Boot from Cd وانت اضغط اي شي عسب يشتغل 

2 : القرص الخاص في الويندوز ( سيدي الويندوز ) 

بدون اضافة النكهات ههههههه 

===


وهذا شرح لطريقة تجهيز الفلوبي الخاص ببدء التشغيل من الويندوز "الـ XP " 

تروح للقرص المرن او الـ Floppy Drive و اضغط زر اليمين على الفلوبي كما في الصورة 












===


بعد ما صار عندنا قرص بدء تشغيل نسوي Restart للكمبيوتر

وراح يشيك حق الجهاز ويقراء جميع البيانات يوم ينتهي بتيك شاشة نختار منها الخيار الأول 

البدء من السيدي روم كما في الصورة 





===


عقب نكتب الأمر :Format C للفورمات العادي

او Format c: q للفورمات السريع 

او Format c: u للإعادة الهارد لبرمجة المصنع .

نحن بنختار :Format C للفورمات العادي ( افضل )

وبتينا شاشة تقول انه راح تروح كل الملعومات اضغط y كما في الصورة






===


وجذي خلصنا من الفورمات للجهاز 

بعد ما تمت عملية الفورمات بنجاح ننتقل للسيدي روم عشان نبدأ عملية الـ Setup او التحميل الخاصة في الوندوز ولنفرض انه وندوز Xp 

ولنفرض بأن محرك السيدي روم هو القرص D 

ونكتب الأمر التالي : D :Setup.exe واضغط Enter

عقب الـ D ماشي فراغ لأن يوم ما اخلي فراغ تظهرلي ابتسامة ف ارجو الانتباه

ونبدا عملية التحميل 












- اضغط Enter لبدء تنصيب الويندوز

2- اذا كنت تبغي تصلح الويندوز ( طبعا اذا كان عندك الويندوز ) 

3- و F3 للخروج 

===






اضغط F8 للموافقة

===






هني راح يعطيك الخيارات الخاصة في ملفات النظام والبرتشن او التجزئة الخاصة في القرص الصلب لديك كما هوا في الصورة 

والبرتشن ( تجزئة القرص الصلب ( Hard Disk ) )

===

في هذه الصورة راح تعطيك خيارات الفورمات والتجزئة اللي تحب تستخدمه 

بالنسبة لينا نختار الخيار الأخير او الرابع عشان احنا عملنا فورمات 

ونقدر كمان نختار الخيار الثاني وكلهم نفس الشي . 

وبالنسبة للأخوان اللي يستخدمون الشبكات انصحهم بالخيار الأول او 3 

طبعا بعد الأختيار راح يسالك هل ترغب في عمل فورمات انته قله نعم او لا على راحتك 

ولو حبيت تسوي برتشن اضغط خروج او ESC 






===

اذا سويت فورمات او برتشن Automaticly هوا راح يبدا ويعطيك هذي الشاشة 






===

عندما تنتهي من عملية الفورمات او البرتشن راح يبدا بنسخ مجلد خاص بقاعدة البيانات الخاصة في الويندوز كما في الصورة






===

طبعا يوم يخلص Automaticly راح يسوي Restart للجهاز او إعادة تشغيل حق الجهاز كما في الصورة 






===

وبتيك واجهة ويندوز الـ XP ويبدا في عملية التنصيب 






تابع


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم طريقة فورمات الكمبيوتر*

===

نبدا عملية التنصيب كما في الصورة











والمفروض يوم ينتهي راح يبدا في الأعدادات الأساسية 

والاسم الي تحب انك تسجل الويندوز ( انصحك انك ما تكتب اسمك عسب الهكر وهالسوالف ) وعقب بيطلب منك الـ Serial Number






للكتابة باللغة العربية اتبع الخطوات التالية 









































بعدين اضغط Next 

وبعدين بيسوي Restart عقب اكتب اسم مستخدم الكمبيوتر 

وبعدين Finish



منقول من : منتديات سبيل المعرفة


----------



## eman88 (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم طريقة فورمات الكمبيوتر*

واععععععععععععععععع مش عارفةكيف واععععععععععععععععععععع بعدين بتساعدني


----------



## amjad-ri (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم طريقة فورمات الكمبيوتر*

thanks  warda   ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم طريقة فورمات الكمبيوتر*

العفو وشكرا ليكم على الرد والمرور الكريم


----------



## alhor (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم طريقة فورمات الكمبيوتر*


أحسنت يا احلي ديانة وشكرا علي الموضوع

تحياتي​


----------

